# PINEAPPLE!?



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

I 'thought' Pineapple was something to eat a lot of - ie helping implantation, then I read it is only pineapple 'juice' - and not the tinned/processed fruit slices - something to do with an enzyme in them can cause miscarriage in early pregnancy?! WTF how can something so closely related have such conflicting and vague information!!  

For the last 2 days Ive eaten a whole tin of the stuff plus had about 2 glasses of juice each day.
Does anyone know if its good if its not good from a reasonable source?


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

I had heard that from other forums. Pineapple juice good - pineapple fruit not good and I have stayed away from it at all now I have my bfp.


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Scrorpy please don't worry about eating pineapple. No matter what you do you can't effect the outcome. If the embryo is meant to implant it will and eating pineapple won't change it. I have been through all this in the past (worrying about every single thing I ate etc)  but after few failed cycles I realised it is all down to the quality of the embryo and nothing else. 

So please try not to worry and just continue with your usual diet. 

Good luck


Xxx


----------



## Clarissafallon (Mar 30, 2012)

I echo what Sashaj has said - please do not worry.  

So much of the advice on what you should and shouldn't eat is based on some very dubious theories with absolutely no scientific evidence to back it up.

I know how hard it is, but try to relax and put it out of your mind.

Hopefully there will lots of sunshine where you live for you to enjoy.

Best of luck, xx


----------



## belfastgirl (Mar 22, 2011)

I was told it was the core of the pineapple that was supposed to help implantation.

I agree with the other girls though, my last cycle was a 'perfect' cycle, got my bfp which ended as a chemical pregnancy. I completely done everything by the book and still failed. This time I am being sensible (no alcohol, eating sensible etc) but I am also being a lot more relaxed and am under the belief of what will be will be.


----------



## vera_gangart (Jun 4, 2015)

Pineapple core is what is meant to be good, due to the bromolein enzyme, but honestly there is no proof and I doubt it makes much difference. I eat it anyway, though, but I really love pineapple.


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

During my 2ww i think I ate about 4 whole pineapples because I love them and they are everywhere and cheap in the supermarket. Some people were saying the juice, some say the meat and some say the core so I figured i would eat the whole damn thing, lol. I'm over 5 weeks and so far so good as seen a scan at 4w6d so it must have help someway. If it meant to be it will be.. Good luck!


----------



## Natt (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm juicing daily pinapple, spinach, strewberry & ginger. really yummy meant to be good for fertility, inplantation & developing umbilical cord. My IUI was yesterday so guess will find out it if works; ) Either way i dont think the amount of condensed vitamins could do any harm!... have read fresh is best & organic even better! 
goodluck everyone x


----------



## evieg23 (Jun 30, 2015)

The reason some women swear by pineapple is because its enzyme bromelain - this lowers inflammation in the body, thus technically should help implantation. HOWEVER, the enzyme is mostly contained in the CORE of the fruit.. so to get full benefit you should eat the core  and not just the outside. You can buy these enzymes in tablet form too - Well, I started eating the core 2 days before ET, on the day of ET and also took it in tablet form (only 1 dose in the morning). And hey presto - BFP. (I did not have glue, no scratch, no clexane, no nothing, no accup, only stimms) - on 3rd attempt. Of course it could be just a coincidence but it won't do any harm


----------

